# Tokina AT-X 828 AF PRO 80-200mm f/2.8



## nickzou (Aug 31, 2011)

Does anyone have an experience with this lens? Is it any good?

It seems rather obscure. I can't find any extensive reviews on it, just a few random quick reviews. None of my local camera stores have it. It's even seems hard to find online. I'm looking for the Nikon model but as of right now there is one for Sony and one for Canon, used on eBay. When did this lens come out? How does it compare to the the Sigma 70-200mm HSM or the Nikon 80-200mm optically? Is the AF as slow as the Nikon? I know this is a lot. I've just run out of options. Yes, I've googled this lens, searched through several pages. There doesn't seem to be much info on it.


----------



## ghache (Aug 31, 2011)

seems like its a good lens, most review put it on par with 80-200 2 ring version from nikon.
However, i cant find a sigle lens for sale, even on ebay.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2011)

You JUST missed one for sale on FredMiranda 2 weeks ago.  I'll keep my eye out though, it might even be a lens I might want to trade in my 70-300 VR for.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 31, 2011)

I think this is an outdated model that's only available used... I think I've read that somewhere. Take this comment with a grain of salt


----------



## Dao (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure if these help -> Some user reviews:
Tokina Lens: Zooms - Tokina 80-200mm f/2.8 AT-X 828 AF PRO - SLRgear.com!
FM Reviews - Tokina AT-X 828 AF PRO 80-200mm f/2.8


----------

